
Ask HN: Looking for a free, excited young programming intern? I'm right here! - thetabyte
This year, my county school board is offering ten students the opportunity to be part of an official, school sponsored internship program (translate this as legal absence for work time and a justification to my parents on why coding isn’t a waste of my time) where I can work as a free intern with any company that will cooperate. Most students work with local companies that operate in the field of their choice, but I face a dilemma. There is not a large number (or any I know of specifically) of computer science/hacker/developer companies around where I live. So, if there are any companies or startups out there looking for free, offsite intern work from an enthusiastic 17 year old programmer out there, I’m willing to fill that space! If you’re interested, I can contact my school board and see if I would be allowed to intern for you. You can read my resume at http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8525185/jgoldsteinresume.pdf, browse my GitHub at github.com/mrjordangoldstein, and read my blog at jordangoldstein.wordpress.com. This should provide you with an accurate picture of my experience, programming skill, level of education, and general qualifications, but if you need more information, I can be reached via email at mr.jordangoldstein@gmail.com. I really enjoy coding, and have been doing so for a number of years. I hope that as an intern I could not just learn, but provide a major contribution to whatever I am part of. I understand that, being 17 and offsite, I may not seem like a potential help, but I would work to the best of my ability on whatever task is needed to fulfill a useful role.<p>Thanks and looking forward to hearing from you,<p>Jordan Goldstein<p>P.S. If you are, for some reason, located in or around Lusby, Maryland USA, I could work onsite.
======
whichdan
Good luck!

Clickable:

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8525185/jgoldsteinresume.pdf>

<http://github.com/mrjordangoldstein>

<http://jordangoldstein.wordpress.com>

~~~
thetabyte
Thanks for the links!

------
thetabyte
NOTE: This is now closed, thanks so much to the guys at RightPay for letting
me come work with them on DueProps!

<http://rightpay.com>

------
gabrtv
I browsed through your materials and can see that you're a capable young
hacker, willing and able to work on lots of things.

However, it might be helpful to talk about the type of projects that most
interest you. A little personal touch can go a long way..

Best of luck!

------
samwhoo
You might find some value in this article:
[http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2011/04/19/summer_inte...](http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2011/04/19/summer_intern_field_guide.html)

Best of luck, mate! :)

~~~
thetabyte
Excellent read, I'll keep it in mind, thank you!

------
theguvernor
just remember that being an intern doesnt mean youre a slave. dont let some
a-hole fast talk and act like he/she is doing you a favor by letting you do
their work. you should get just as much out of it as you put in. take the time
to evualuate the position. there are many people in tech who will gladly take
advantage of you.

i'll ask around and see if i know anyone who has anything.

------
JesseAldridge
Pretty good resume. But I noticed a typo: "Strong experience with the Java"

~~~
thetabyte
Thanks, fixed!

